# Show name for my tb mare?



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

I've never owned a ottb before but....me and my dad rescued an ottb in September. She has a barn name and she has her race name. Now other horses that I have ridden and showed usually just have their barn name and their show name. Like my other horse...who is not an ottb just has her barn name and her show name.

So if I start showing my ottb would I use her barn name or her race name for horse shows? Or can I make a show name for her? And if I take her to shows (only small local shows, not rated) can I just write the show name that I made up on the entry form? Or do I have to register her in any type of tb association with her show name? I mean if I'm only doing small, local schooling shows I shouldn't have to register her show name anywhere, right?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I would think for schooling shows, you could use whatever name you want.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Generally her show name is going to be her registered name, which is the racing name. If you're not a fan of it you can always just make something up.

One of the women at my barn has an OTTB and she HATED his race name, so she came up with her own and she competes at recognized shows with it. Unless you are going to be collecting breed points (like they do in the AQHA) there's no real need to get her name officially changed (and as far as I know the JC doesn't do breed shows  ).

So it will really come down to whether or not you like her racing name. If you like it, keep it, if not, come up with your own.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, I just have to share. 

My old horses registered name was ER Honesty Town. 

When the judge announces us he said "Okay so here is ER... ER what? ER Honesty Town? Okay then ER Honesty...Town..."

I wanted to curl up and die.


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

Her barn name is "Rachel". And her race name is "Rachels Wild". When we adopted her I actually didn't like her barn name but I thought her race name was okay. "Rachel" just seemed so plain. But I like it now....I guess I just got used to it. But I usually call her "Rachey". 

I can't decide if I should use her race name or not!!! I like it but I had also thought of a few good show names for her. 

I thought of, 

"IMMA SuperStar" 
"IMMA Wild Girl" (because its similar to her race name) and 
I'm not going to use this...but I thought it would be pretty cool since I like Machine Gun Kelly and the song wild boy...."MGK's Wild Girl" 

Which one do you guys like...out of the two(the mgk one is just something silly I thought of...not for real)? Or should I just use her race name?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The name Superstar may cause people to have high expectations of her performance.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

agreed with Saddlebag lol. Maybe instead of Rachel call her Riley?

You could call her Riley Coyote. 
Haha I think I'm funny xD


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

OctoberArabian said:


> Sorry, I just have to share.
> 
> My old horses registered name was ER Honesty Town.
> 
> ...


My horse's racing name is Illustrious Kiss. At one show we did, somehow the ss's were turned into ll's and it looked like I named my horse Illustrious Kill! Ugh! Just make it something that's not too confusing.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

For local stuff, I do what I want. My old guy who was not registered anything.....breeder named Second Chance (gag) called him Chance. I named him Frank.....but he showed 4-h with my daughter under the name "bob's big boy".....he is a draft cross....DH is bob.....don't like it any more, but you get the point. You can use whatever show name you want, but you will need to keep the same one for points in any given show series. My other one is also unregistered, but is licensed in the NRHA as Gotchur six-so that will always be his show name so they can eke track of his points and earnings.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly, I always make up show names  I just want to love the sound of it when they announce their name ^.^ I usually mould them around their barn names. I have never had a registered, so I wouldn't know, but I am planning on getting an ottb, so I can relate to that  For example, I showed Diamond last summer. I totally made up her name, that name being 'Tiny Diamond Dancer.' I got tons of compliments on that name ^.^ The possible new horse I'm getting is named 'Cowboy,' and I like that because that was the name of the horse that taught me to jump, but his race name was 'Just Call Me Cowboy.' Too bland for my liking :/ I've always wanted to name a horse 'Raise the Bar High,' but I dunno if that fits with the barn name 'Cowboy' at all


----------

